# meyer plow for 70's FSJ



## jchilcot (Nov 27, 2008)

I just bought a old meyer plow for a pre 79 jeep truck/wagoneer/cherokee. I need to find some documentation on it. It has the engine mounted hydraulic pump. Any one have any info on this? I will be mounting it to a 77 widetrack cherokee chief.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Go here and in the first drop down box select the Archives, should give you mounting instructions and parts breakdowns.Meyer Service and Install


----------



## jchilcot (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I checked the site but the archives only go back to 79. Maybe ill have to call meyer directly.


----------

